# Teufel Concept E 450 empfehlenswert?



## Bitman14 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute, 

also wie im Titel schon steht würde ich gerne wissen was ihr von der genannten Anlage haltet, bzw. wer damit Erfahrungen hat. Man hört ja immer wieder wie schlecht solche "Brüllwürfel" sein sollen und dass man sich besser richtige Hifi Boxen anschaffen sollte.
Ist bei mir aber so aus Platz und Kostengründen nicht möglich.
Ich würde das System hauptsächlich zum zocken verwenden und eben ab und zu auch mal Filme schauen und Musik hören.

Was haltet ihr davon oder gibt es irgendwelche besseren alternativen, in diesem Preisbereich??


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Teufel Concept E 450 empfehlenswert ??!!*

Nächstes Heft kaufen


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Teufel Concept E 450 empfehlenswert ??!!*

aber nur wenn ihr eure Sound-Reviews endlich besser macht....


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Teufel Concept E 450 empfehlenswert ??!!*

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass im nächsten Heft Brüllwürfel mit Kaufempfehlung gibt.

Und HiFi Lautsprecher müssen ja nicht zwingend 1,2m hohe Standlautsprecher sein. Es gibt auch genug HiFi Surround Sets mit Kompaktlautsprechern und Sub. Die wischen mit diesen Plastik Schepperwürfeln den Boden auf. Wenn im Moment das Budget noch nicht reicht, lieber noch ein wenig sparen und was vernünftiges kaufen. Gute Lautsprecher haben eine Lebenserwartung von über 20 Jahren!


----------



## Veteranboy (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Teufel Concept E 450 empfehlenswert ??!!*

Also , ich als stolzer Teufel Concept E450 Besitzer muss sagen , es kommt drauf an.

Zu allererst bevor hier alle wieder Panik bekommen ,von wegen ich weiß nicht wie sich Hifi anhört, sei gesagt meine Eltern haben eine ordentliche Anlage von Yamaha. Ich kann das also relativ vergleichen.
Das Teufel E450 eignet sich bestens für's Zocken und Filme schauen. Bestes Beispiel wäre bei Games Battlefied 3 o. 4. Der Sub wummst nur so , wenn ich einen Kanonenschuss aus dem Panzer abgebe. Das muss drücken im Gesicht , schließlich ist das ein Kriegsspiel. Soweit so gut. Bei Filmen mit 5.1 war ich auch vollens zufrieden, wobei ich sagen muss das gerade dort der Bass zum restlichen System je nach Film gut abgestimmt werden muss.

Nun zur Musik:
Das ist ein sehr individuelles Thema ...
Meine Eltern z.B. kommen gar nicht darauf klar , wenn meine Musik von Stereo auf 5.1 geupmixed wird. Ich finde dies gerade schön. Der Sound mit Bass ist sehr druckvoll, zudem wie ich finde auch sehr klar. Es kann höchstens sein das dein Zimmer den Ton verzerrt , weil irgendwelche Dinge durch die Gegend vibrieren bzw. hopsen.

Zum Vergleich: 
Meine Eltern besitzen ein Yamaha Anlage, die wie ich finde einfach nur guten Ton rüberbringt. Das wars aber auch schon. Keine Songs, vor allem Hip Hop , Techno , Psychadelic-Trance und Goa Songs haben sich voll angehört... nicht einmal Rock. Ich finde das im ganzen Musikerlebnis ,von der Yamaha-Anlage, einfach etwas fehlt. Es hört sich meiner Meinung nach nicht "voll" an. 
Klassik oder andere Höchtönermusik wird feinstens wiedergegeben , das muss man ihr lassen. (HdR Musik FTW :3)

Fazit:
Wenn du auf Bass stehst bzw. auf einen vollen Sound und es ordentlich rummsen lassen willst , kannste meiner Meinung nach bedenklos zugreifen.

Mfg

Edit: Außerdem hast du bei Teufel ein 8 Wochen Rückgaberecht. Also selbst wenn es für deine Ohren eher Schrott ist, was ja auch okay ist (jeder ist da anders), kannst du die Boxen noch zurückschicken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Teufel Concept E 450 empfehlenswert ??!!*



Veteranboy schrieb:


> Also , ich als stolzer Teufel Concept E450 Besitzer muss sagen , es kommt drauf an.
> 
> Zu allererst bevor hier alle wieder Panik bekommen ,von wegen ich weiß nicht wie sich Hifi anhört, sei gesagt meine Eltern haben eine ordentliche Anlage von Yamaha. Ich kann das also relativ vergleichen.
> Das Teufel E450 eignet sich bestens für's Zocken und Filme schauen. Bestes Beispiel wäre bei Games Battlefied 3 o. 4. Der Sub wummst nur so , wenn ich einen Kanonenschuss aus dem Panzer abgebe. Das muss drücken im Gesicht , schließlich ist das ein Kriegsspiel. Soweit so gut. Bei Filmen mit 5.1 war ich auch vollens zufrieden, wobei ich sagen muss das gerade dort der Bass zum restlichen System je nach Film gut abgestimmt werden muss.
> ...


 "Ne Yamaha Anlage" heist schonmal überhaubt nichts. Die bauen auch totalen Mist.
Aber anscheinend hast du wohl doch noch nie eine "richtige" Hifi Anlage gehört, denn die lässt in Sachen Bassleistung so nen Teufel Ding einfach durch den Raum vibrieren. Selbst ein paar ausgewachsene Standlautsprecher haben schon um ein vielfaches mehr Bass, als so ein kleiner Brumm Würfel aka Teufel Sub.
Vielleicht solltest du mal irgendwo probehören gehen.

Wenn ich schon bei Teufel das hier lese


> untere Grenzfrequenz tiefschwarze 32 Hz


wird mir schlecht. 32Hz Tiefbass schafft jeder gewöhnliche Standlautsprecher. Etwas bessere und bei weitem noch nicht teurere gehen alle unter 25 Hz. Soviel zur Brummleistung von Teufel.


----------



## Veteranboy (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Teufel Concept E 450 empfehlenswert ??!!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> "Ne Yamaha Anlage" heist schonmal überhaubt nichts. Die bauen auch totalen Mist.
> Aber anscheinend hast du wohl doch noch nie eine "richtige" Hifi Anlage gehört, denn die lässt in Sachen Bassleistung so nen Teufel Ding einfach durch den Raum vibrieren. Selbst ein paar ausgewachsene Standlautsprecher haben schon um ein vielfaches mehr Bass, als so ein kleiner Brumm Würfel aka Teufel Sub.
> Vielleicht solltest du mal irgendwo probehören gehen.



Mhh. Ich war auch mal ,wenn das zählt, in so einer Musiklounge von Media-Markt und Saturn und muss sagen eher nicht. Falls du noch ganz andere Boxen meinst , kann ich wohl nichts dagegen sagen. Die für meinen Anschein dort überteuerten Anlagen , wischen den Teufel Sub nie im Leben weg. Ebenbürtig von mir aus  

Jeder wie er will


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Teufel Concept E 450 empfehlenswert ??!!*

Teufel Matschwoofer


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Teufel Concept E 450 empfehlenswert ??!!*

Ach ja, Hi-Fi-"Freunde" 

Man sollte meinen nach soviel hochqualitativem Input solltet ihr euch etwas wohlklingender ausdrücken können 
Ihr habt ja recht, aber muss das immer gleich so fies werden?


----------



## TomatenKenny (2. Dezember 2013)

zum zocken würden die reichen, aber für filme oder musik absoluter müll, da wahrscheinlich der sub alles übertönt durch das gebrumme.früher fand ich sowas cool aber jetz störts einfach nur und klingt echt unhörbar vorallem da ich metal und sowas höre, da sind solche boxen ein absolutes nogo, darum hab ich jetz standboxen die halbwegs glasklar klingen und trozdem einen sauberen und klaren bass haben ohne aufdringlich zu wirken. sind zwar nich die besten aber für mich reichen die Canton GLE 490.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Dezember 2013)

Veteranboy schrieb:


> Mhh. Ich war auch mal ,wenn das zählt, in so einer Musiklounge von Media-Markt und Saturn und muss sagen eher nicht.



Nope, die haben die LS sxhlecht aufgestellt, als Kabel und Racks wird billigster Dreck genommen und die haben meistens auch keine LS die für Musik gemacht sind.

Hör dir z.B. mal ein gebrauchtes Paar Quadral Shogun an, das ist DER gebraucht-LS schlechthin, den gibts spottbillig und der kleine Teufel-Brummwürfel wirkt dagegen wie der Mist der er ist.
Auch gut sind die alten Criterions von T&A.

Neue LS die bei Musik gut klingen UND ordentlich Tiefbass haben sind teurer, aber ihr Geld halt auch wert. Schon ein Paar aus der Canton Chrono-Reihe langt wunderbar als Einstieg, klingt gut und hat heftig Tiefbass (der allerkleinste 2 1/2 Wege LS nicht, aber die 3-Wege-LS).

Selbst für Spiele würde ich wegen dem vorlauten Brüllwürfel aka Teufel-Sub lieber was gescheites nehmen, z.B. ein Magnat Monitor Surpreme Set mit Kompaktboxen.


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Was könntet ihr mir dann als 5.1 Anlage empfehlen ?? Vom Preis her höchstens 400€ (bin noch Schüler  )


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Dezember 2013)

Bitman14 schrieb:


> Was könntet ihr mir dann als 5.1 Anlage empfehlen ?? Vom Preis her höchstens 400€ (bin noch Schüler  )



Jamo S 606 HCS 3 Lautsprechersystem (810 Watt) dark apple von Jamo http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000L212SQ/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_DryNsb0A8336V

Brauchst noch einen AV receiver? Dann wirds knapp 

Quadral Quintas 5000 II 5.0 Lautsprecher-System schwarz von Quadral http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0065QENQ0/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_qtyNsb132JA7V


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Dezember 2013)

Gar keine, für das Geld würde ich max. 2.1 oder wenn Aufrüstung erwünscht ist max. 2.0 empfehlen.

Also entweder ein BlueSky Exo 2 als 2.1 Desktopsystem (wenn du nen Sub gut aufstellen kannst) oder nen AVR für um die 300€ und dazu ein Paar Kompaktboxen für um die 100€.

Oder auch ein 2.0 Aktivsystem, wenn du keinen Subwoofer aufstellen kannst.


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Die sind schon n bisschen groß... Sollten auf meinen Schreibtisch passen 
Was haltet ihr von den Edifier Systemen??


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Dezember 2013)

Bitman14 schrieb:


> Die sind schon n bisschen groß... Sollten auf meinen Schreibtisch passen
> Was haltet ihr von den Edifier Systemen??



5.1 für den Schreibtisch?! Da bleib besser bei 2.1


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hätte aber schon gerne 5.1 Sound , da dass System hauptsächlich zum zocken verwendet wird


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Dezember 2013)

Bitman14 schrieb:


> Hätte aber schon gerne 5.1 Sound , da dass System hauptsächlich zum zocken verwendet wird



Kauf dir nen Kopfhörer mit Soundkarte die 5.1 simuliert. 

5.1 kann am Schreibtisch gar nicht richtig aufspielen. Steht ja alles zu nah zusammen


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Kopfhörer hab ich schon ...
Wieso soll ein 5.1 System am Schreibtisch nicht gehen ?? Hab im Moment ein billiges Logitech 5.1 System und da geht es auch halbwegs.


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Dezember 2013)

Bitman14 schrieb:


> Kopfhörer hab ich schon ...
> Wieso soll ein 5.1 System am Schreibtisch nicht gehen ?? Hab im Moment ein billiges Logitech 5.1 System und da geht es auch halbwegs.



Wie sieht der Raum den aus? Hast die hinteren 2 speaker an den Stuhl geschraubt?


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Direkt dahinter steht mein Sofa und dahinter die Boxen.
Wenn ich daheim bin kann ich mal ein Bild hochladen.


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Dezember 2013)

Bitman14 schrieb:


> Direkt dahinter steht mein Sofa und dahinter die Boxen.
> Wenn ich daheim bin kann ich mal ein Bild hochladen.



Von so kleinen brüllwürfen halt ich halt nix aber das kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden 

Speaker mit Volumen klingen einfach besser. Da kann man auch mal Musik über den PC laufen lassen


----------



## JJ Walker (3. Dezember 2013)

Wenn hier schon so viele kompetente antworten lese stell ich einfach mal ne frage da ich ein ähnliches problem habe.

Was ist der unterschied zwischen einem av receiver und einem verstärker. 
U d was hat es mit den wege bezeichnungen aufsich.


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Dezember 2013)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon so viele kompetente antworten lese stell ich einfach mal ne frage da ich ein ähnliches problem habe.
> 
> Was ist der unterschied zwischen einem av receiver und einem verstärker.
> U d was hat es mit den wege bezeichnungen aufsich.



AV receiver dient dir als centrale Schaltstelle für Video und audio Signale. Du kannst deinen DVD player PC und andere Geräte direkt per HDMI kabel anschließen. Diese Signale trennt er dann und gibt ton an die boxen weiter und schleift das Videosignal zum TV durch.


----------



## JJ Walker (3. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn ich z.b. jetzt nur was für meinen pc suche kann ich auch nen verstärker nehmen und den an meine externe soundkarte anschließen und brauche keinen av receiver? ( ist ein av receiver dan einfach nochmal universeller einsetzbar als ein verstärker?


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Dezember 2013)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Also wenn ich z.b. jetzt nur was für meinen pc suche kann ich auch nen verstärker nehmen und den an meine externe soundkarte anschließen und brauche keinen av receiver? ( ist ein av receiver dan einfach nochmal universeller einsetzbar als ein verstärker?



AV receiver stellst dir eigendlich an deine TV wand. Da kommt der TV receiver bluray player und in meinem Fall der PC dran. Nur für den PC würde ich mir ne soumdkarte ala xonar phoebus kaufen. Da kannst auch alles anschließen. Was willst den da anschließen?


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Was haltet ihr denn von Systemen wie dem Edifier C6 oder dem S550?? Sind das noch Brüllwürfel oder taugen die schon eher?? Von der Größe her wären die auch noch vertretbar.


----------



## JJ Walker (3. Dezember 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> AV receiver stellst dir eigendlich an deine TV wand. Da kommt der TV receiver bluray player und in meinem Fall der PC dran. Nur für den PC würde ich mir ne soumdkarte ala xonar phoebus kaufen. Da kannst auch alles anschließen. Was willst den da anschließen?



Magnat boxen 2x (nur des mit den z.b. 3wege eingang check ich net so


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt erstmal nur auf Stereoklang gehen würde. Also 2.0 oder 2.1.
Musik hören wäre mir schon relativ wichtig.
Welche Boxen könntet ihr mir da empfehlen???
Nach Möglichkeit mit der Zeit zu einem 5.1 System aufrüstbar.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Dezember 2013)

Kommt Selbstbau in Frage?
Da hat man die meiste Soundquali fürs Geld. Viele verzichten dann auch auf 5.1, da Stereo schon sooo gut ist


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Selbstbau heißt ich bau meine Boxen selber oder was 
Also damit kenne ich mich leider garnicht aus also ist das eher nichts für mich.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Dezember 2013)

och so schwer ist das nicht. Man kann fast alles fertig kaufen. Man muss es nur zusammenbauen. Kleben und löten solltest du doch hinbekommen


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Mhm ^^ eigentlich möchte ich mich jetzt nicht zu sehr mit der Materie befassen. Hab grad genug um die Ohren  . Taugt die Teufel Anlage wirklich so wenig oder könnt ihr mir was Komplettes in meinem Budget-Bereich empfehlen. 
Bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so der Audiophile und kam bisher auch gut mit meinem Logitröt System klar.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. Dezember 2013)

Wie gesagt, wenn du dich noch ein wenig gedulden kannst, in der 02/2014 kommt ein Artikel zum Thema. Ein System hab ich von Hand ausgesucht, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es besser als teuflisch spielt 

Verwendete Satelliten: Übertragungsbereich 45Hz-20 22Khz, 70W RMS, 180W max, Wirkungsgrad 89 dB :


			
				Völkner schrieb:
			
		

> Die Modelle wurden kompromißlos auf Klang  getrimmt, hochwertige Materialien eingesetzt und auf solide und exakte  Verarbeitung größten Wert gelegt. Besonders leichte, beschichtete  Zellulosemembranen bei den Bässen und 25 mm Seiden Gewebekalotten  Hochtöner sorgen für ein transparentes und kraftvolles Klangbild. Die  Frequenzweichen sind dabei optimal auf das jeweilige System abgestimmt.





			
				Hi-Fi-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Höreindruck hat mich überzeugt.
> Sie kommen den Nubox 311 schon nahe.
> Etwas weniger Grundtonbereich, die Höhen sind wirklich gut, eigentlich wie die Nubox.
> Nix quäkt oder nervt.
> ...



Subwoofer (Übertragungsfrequenz 20 - 180 Hz, 120 Watt RMS, 300 Watt max.):


			
				Hi-Fi-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich übrigens nur zustimmen, der Preis scheint wirklich  angemessen. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob man im DIY für das Geld diesen Sub  bauen könnte.
> 
> Der Sound klingt für mich auch zwischen trocken  und geschwungen, würde aber sagen ein gutes Stück mehr trocken.





			
				Hi-Fi-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> ...für XXX € und seine Größe praktisch konkurrenzlos





Verstärker sollte auch taugen und deutlich mehr Features haben als das Teufel-System


----------



## Bitman14 (3. Dezember 2013)

Die Anlage wollte ich mir eigentlich zu Weihnachten gönnen  
Da kommt die neue Ausgabe ein bisschen zu spät.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. Dezember 2013)

Bitman14 schrieb:


> Die Anlage wollte ich mir eigentlich zu Weihnachten gönnen
> Da kommt die neue Ausgabe ein bisschen zu spät.


 
Ich versuche, da jeden Cent leistungstechnisch auszuquetschen. Bis mal ein bisschen mehr Kohle vorhanden ist, kann man mit dem System (hoffentlich) ein paar Jahre Spaß haben. Viel besser dürfte es zu dem Preis von dem Teufel-System nicht gehen (selbst DIY wird eng, da braucht's wohl ein bisschen mehr Geldeinsatz -> dafür nochmal besserer Klang wenn man's anständig anstellt. Oder man muss gebraucht kaufen).

Dem Verstärker sollte man auch eine Nummer größere Boxen zutrauen können...


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Dezember 2013)

Bitman14...ich habe selbst jahrelang mit logitröt spaß gehabt...
BIS ich einmal zu dem HiFi dealer meines vertrauens gegangen bin. jetzt sieh, wo ich geendet bin 
erst wenn man ein solches HiFi system mal life gehört hat, fragt man sich, wie man bis dato ohne leben konnte


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. Dezember 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Bitman14...ich habe selbst jahrelang mit logitröt spaß gehabt...
> BIS ich einmal zu dem HiFi dealer meines vertrauens gegangen bin. jetzt sieh, wo ich geendet bin
> erst wenn man ein solches HiFi system mal life gehört hat, fragt man sich, wie man bis dato ohne leben konnte


 
Das ist Carstens Argument, nur mit 10-Euro-Kopfhörern Musik zu hören^^ Dabei hat er (zumindest theoretisch) ganz schön Ahnung


----------



## Bitman14 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hättet ihr noch ein 2.0 oder 2.1 System in meinem Budget dass ich nach Möglichkeit auch später aufrüsten kann zu empfehlen ??
Am besten mit nicht zu großen Lautsprechern ... Eben noch Schreibtisch tauglich.


----------



## Bitman14 (5. Dezember 2013)

Push


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Dezember 2013)

Was hattest du dir denn jetzt im Endeffekt nach der ganzen Diskussion als Budget vorgestellt?


----------



## Bitman14 (5. Dezember 2013)

400€ wenn möglich auch drunter


----------



## Bitman14 (6. Dezember 2013)

Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 2-Wege Regallautsprecher Paar, 89 dB schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
http://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Monitor-Bassreflex-Subwoofer-Frontfire/dp/B001GNC0RG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386345221&sr=8-1&keywords=magnat+supreme+sub

Was haltet ihr von den Boxen mit dem Sub?? 
Wäre gut in meinem Budget und würde auch von der Größe noch gut gehen.
Aber wie siehts vom Klang aus?? Habt ihr evtl noch was anderes/besseres zu empfehlen?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (6. Dezember 2013)

Da machst du sicher nichts falsch. Allerdings: Den Frequenzen würde ich nicht ganz trauen, 16 Hz ist extrem Tief -> Infraschall. Den 20 Hz von dem Sub aus meinem Post traue ich auch nicht. Realistisch sind vielleicht ~35 Hz. Das langt aber. Wenn du später auf ein 5.1 Setup aufrüsten willst, brauchst du auch einen AVR. Hast du da schon etwas im Sinn?


----------



## Bitman14 (6. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab den nicht wegen den Frequenzen ausgesucht  die sagen mir nämlich garnichts  und AVR mäßig wüsste ich auch noch nichts. 
Also immer her mit euren Vorschlägen 
Brauch ich einen AVR oder geht ein Verstärker auch?? Ich will die Anlage ja nur am PC betreiben. 

Hat vll auch jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Magnats gemacht??


----------



## Bitman14 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hätte jemand vll einen Verstärker/AVR den er mir empfehlen kann??
Möglichst billig. Die meisten die ich finde kosten 200€ aufwärts. Das ist mir eigentlich zu viel.


----------



## Bitman14 (7. Dezember 2013)

Was würdet ihr von der nuBox 311 halten?? Da die teurer sind würde ich mir dafür keinen Sub holen. 
Womit meint ihr komme ich besser weg die Magnat 2.1 oder Nubert 2.0??


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Dezember 2013)

Geh probehören, such dir nen Fachhändler, nimm deine Lieblingsmusik mit und höre beide Anlagen ausgiebig.

Woher kommst du denn, welche PLZ?

Ich würde eher zu den Nuberts raten, da zahlst du den gleichen Preis für weniger Komponenten, hast also höherwertige Chassis.

Ich hab den Thread jetzt nicht nochmal Komplett gelesen, wie hoch war das Budget nochmal?


----------



## Bitman14 (7. Dezember 2013)

Mit AVR sagen wir bei 400 - 500 lieber weniger


----------



## Bitman14 (8. Dezember 2013)

So hab jetzt die Nubert nuBox 310 auf Ebay halbwegs günstig erstanden  . Bin grad noch an nem nuBox AW-441 Sub dran und dann müsste ja alles passen.
Was haltet ihr von dem AV - Receiver hier: Onkyo TX-NR414 5.1 Netzwerk AV-Receiver (HD-Audio, 3D Ready, RDS, USB 2.0, Apple iPhone/iPod, 130 W/Kanal) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Würde der für das Nubert Set so passen oder hättet ihr einen besseren/günstigeren zu empfehlen? 
Sonst würde ich mich nach dem mal gebraucht umschauen.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. Dezember 2013)

Nubert ist schon super, kannst du zusammen mit dem Onkyo bedenkenlos kaufen wenn dir der AVR genug Features hat.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Dezember 2013)

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Kannst dir auch den mal anschauen... Um 30 Euro reduziert


----------



## Darkseth (9. Dezember 2013)

Bitman14 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem AV - Receiver hier: Onkyo TX-NR414 5.1 Netzwerk AV-Receiver (HD-Audio, 3D Ready, RDS, USB 2.0, Apple iPhone/iPod, 130 W/Kanal) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


 Passt super. Sehr viele gute features für den preis, da machst nix falsch mit.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (10. Dezember 2013)

Schade, den Thread habe ich jetzt erst entdeckt.  Von den NUbert hätte ich dir aus P/l Gründen abgeraten. Sehr gute Lautsprecher, deren (Gebraucht)Preis durch den Direktvertrieb aber leider unverhältnismäßig hoch gehalten wird. Gebraucht hätte ich für dich eher nach einem Pärchen Mb Quart One oder Arcus TS 100 geschaut. Die Arcus sind auf Nubox 311 Niveau, kosten aber nur um die 100€.


Beim Sub würde ich eher nach einem XTZ, Sunfire, Velodyne oder SVS schauen, die spielen laut Meinung erfahener meist besser als Nubert. 

Beispielsweise ein SVS PB 1000.


----------

